# costume based on the cats musical



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 25, 2008)

while it's not technically a fursuit, I thought I would put this in here, since I have a question about it.

I'm making myself a costume for next year's JAFAX convention... 

It should turn out something like this:







But with this character:






Anyway, so here's the inventory for the costume:

three black, white and purple tails
black fur ears
face make-up
crocheted white arm and leg warmers
white shoes with sculpted toes glued on (like fursuit)
fake nails to file to rounded points and paint white
beaded collar (self made)
black pants and turtleneck (cutting off neck to about the collar bone and painting according to design)
perhaps purple contacts and a self-dyed wig if I get daring?

except there's one flaw... there no such thing as fur-looking purple yarn!

That I can find, anyway. I'm already nearly finished with the first tail- thousands of knoted yarn in it, except I can't find any purple...

does anyone know where to find yarn that looks like this: 






but in purple?


----------

